# Iverson's comments



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

Yesterday after they lost he said he is unguardable and the only person that can stop him is himself.

Now i wonder if people will say its just to motivate himself or hes cocky, because wen kobe said this i dont even want to start with that again.


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

they all believe no one can hold them,hell i did too,10 yrs ago.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

It's both being cocky, and speaking the truth, nobody on the Inside the NBA panel disagreed. When Iverson is making his shots, there isn't a man alive who can even slow him down. He is simply too quick, and has the ability to make very tough shots. The reason his percentage is low, is because on the off nights, those tough shots he takes every game don't drop, but on a good night, those tough shots drop, and its a long night for the D.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

they even put a zone in the league to try and stop him!


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLiM9287</b>!
> Yesterday after they lost he said he is unguardable and the only person that can stop him is himself.


Oh I thought he was talking about practice.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SLiM9287</b>!
> Yesterday after they lost he said he is unguardable and the only person that can stop him is himself.
> 
> Now i wonder if people will say its just to motivate himself or hes cocky, because wen kobe said this i dont even want to start with that again.




<u>As I said in that Kobe thread:</u>

I don't care what players say off the court. What does that have to do with liking or disliking <b>their "GAME"?</b> I would HOPE that Kobe, TMac, and Iverson think they are unguardable! 


Whatever "personality" has to do with a player's game is simply some fan's way of gossiping, hunting for juicy gossip to bring the players they DON'T like down because they can't bring down their game or will to win, etc.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Iverson did give Rip his props though in the same post game interview. He said Rip is a great player on both ends of the court but Iverson said the missed shots werent because of good D but that the missed shots were iversons fault. He said the defense isnt responsible for him missing layups. That doesnt sound too cocky. If they defense was so good that it could stop him then iverson would have never been able to get off 25 shots in the first place, he must have thought as though he had a chance to make them or else he wouldnt have attempted them. He was just having a bad night, he'll work on his stroke and come back in game 6 and dominate.

I dont think hes being cocky. AI just expects alot out of himself and im sure he was disapointed in the results of his shooting because he went I believe 4 for 25 and they only lost by 1. if he would have gone 5-25 they would have won the game.


----------



## DrFunk03 (May 13, 2003)

Try to name someone who can. Shaq is to slow for AI. Kobe cant. Tmac cant. VC cant.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> Try to name someone who can. Shaq is to slow for AI. Kobe cant. Tmac cant. VC cant.


Walter McCarty did a pretty good job on him in last year's playoffs. Walter is both tall and quick. He has long arms and can really be a pest. Sometimes, he can go nuts on defense with his arms and legs waving all over the place. That can be disconcerting. Eventually, AI could probably figure him out, but Walter seemed to be a real thorn in his side.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

like any top ten player in the NBA will admit their guardable. 

the fact is, any superstar in the NBA can get the shot they want on any given occasion if its single coverage. Some nights they just dont fall though.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> Try to name someone who can. Shaq is to slow for AI. Kobe cant. Tmac cant. VC cant.


How about his jumpshot? Iverson is a career 41% shooter so I think his jumper does a pretty good job of stopping him.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrFunk03</b>!
> Try to name someone who can. Shaq is to slow for AI. Kobe cant. Tmac cant. VC cant.


Who can stop Shaq? How about Kobe? How about TMac? The fact is that each and every one of those guys is "unguardable" as well.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> How about his jumpshot? Iverson is a career 41% shooter so I think his jumper does a pretty good job of stopping him.


thanks for adding a little bit of sanity to this board


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*..*

The person who has played the best defense on AI in my opinion has been Richard Hamilton. But no one will stop Allen if he is scoring, just like no one wil lstop TRacy, or Kobe. Allen just has to be in his groove, which is unpredictable.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> How about his jumpshot? Iverson is a career 41% shooter so I think his jumper does a pretty good job of stopping him.


ummm... READ to ACHIEVE...



> Yesterday after they lost he said he is unguardable and the only person that can stop him is himself.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

AI did a great job of guarding himself last night...:laugh:


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

It's funny how AI said nobody could guard him, yet when asked why he didn't take the shot at the end of regulation, he said he was being guarded too well and would have had his shot blocked.


----------

